# SME-Backup / Ausfallserver



## iderise (9. Dezember 2008)

Tag zusammen,
ich sitze hier vor einem kleinen Problem...

Ich soll einen SME-Ausfallserver auf die Beine stellen :

sme-server = http://wiki.contribs.org/Main_Page
(redhat distri)


```
_______        __________  
|      |      |         |      
| SME  |      |Notsystem|
|      |  ->  |         |
|______|      |_________|
```

SME läuft als eigenständiger physischer Server
Notsystem ist ein SME in einer virtuellen Maschine


Nun sollen beide sich gegenseitig synchronisieren und sich somit auf dem gleichen stand halten.
Wenn SME nun hängenbleibt / ausfällt / etc soll Notsystem die IP übernehmen und den Betrieb fortsetzen.

Soweit so gut...

Nur wenn SME mal kurz herruntergefahren wird  sei es automatischer Reboot oder manueller  soll das Notsystem nicht sofort übernehmen und genauso wenn SME nach einem Crash  mehr schlecht als recht (total zerstört) gerade so hochfährt soll Notsystem nicht die Dienste wieder abgeben.
Derzeitige Überlegungen:

sync mit rsync aktuell halten (wenn dateien auf quellserver gelöscht werden sollen sie auch auf Ziel gelöscht werden [Mails etc])

Ausfallsystem mit heartbeat



Auch wenn dieser Post wahrscheinlich das pure Chaos ist  hoffe ich auf Hilfe.

Gruß Sascha.


----------

